# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Тамадейская беседка > Наша география >  Тамбов, Тамбовская область, Центральное Черноземье

## alez

Уже пора начинать выбираться из тамбовского междусобойчика! Если есть кто желающий общаться больше и лучше, расти и развиваться, обнаружьте себя :Smile3:

----------


## Наталья Костенко

Привет! Белгородчина на связи! :Tender:

----------


## Марюха

привет из Воронежской области! :Smile3:

----------


## Ольгушка

Воронеж!!!

----------


## МарЫчка

Белгород!!! Оч хочу к Вам!!!!

----------


## GalinaM

Привет, Алексей!

----------


## wolfy48

Привет землякам из Липецка! Живу тут, родилась в Тамбове!

----------


## Алексей 48

> Привет землякам из Липецка! Живу тут, родилась в Тамбове!


 Всем привет!!!!)))))Такая же песня родился и вырос в Тамбовской области (Уварово)...а теперь проживаю в городе ЛИПЕЦК.

----------


## Аленка2

Всем привет!!! Тамбовская область, г.Рассказово!!!))

----------


## Света 79

Всем добрый вечер, на связи г.Белгород))

----------


## Юлия Непоседа

Всем привет) Воронежская область)

----------


## Oksana2526

город Котовск передаёт всем большой привет! :Tender:

----------


## Kepochka

> Всем добрый вечер, на связи г.Белгород))


ого какие красавицы) привет из Тамбова!

настенное зеркало

----------

